# Goat with worms in poo



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Ok, the little buck has been doing well, but I hadn't wormed him yet, since his records from the previous owner showed him being wormed last month with ivermec plus. He is still in his quarantine pen, and I figured to worm him before moving him.

Today I was watching for a minute to see him poo, been making sure he keeps good berries since I got him. Well, he had nice berries, but I looked and saw a bunch (like 10 or 12!) white worms on the berries. They looked like 1/4 inch pieces of ramen noodles. 

If it was not my goat, I would remember what kind of worm this is... is it tapeworm segments? They don't look like tape worms segments I've seen before, but don't know if goat's have a different kind. They do not move, apparently are dead, which seems odd to me, I've only seen dead worms after worming (in horses, not goats). All are the same, white about 1/4 inch long. Very sticky and limp. 

What do I worm him with? He's been wormed several times with ivermec plus according to his records, and since I haven't had to get serious about worms here yet since I have a lot of room for just the 3 goats I have and have only had them a year, I don't have anything but ivermectin right now. Didn't figure that's a good choice.

My grandpa has some safeguard but I understand it's not really effective around here.

I dont' know if the herbal mix (it is stout) that I have been giving him to prevent him getting sick from the stress of the move compounded by the weather change actually killed these segments or why they are dead, but if it killed a tapeworm you would think the whole thing would show up...


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Ashely, you need to spend some time reading on the forum. Always worm a goat that has been moved, the stress of the move will bring out all the worms the person had on their property, worming does not give you worm free goats, it arrests worms, and evacuates mostly eggs. Blood sucking moms are still alive and living in the goat, start reproducing quickly with moves. Herbal wormers are not going to work for you until winter, and even then until you fecal you will loose goats using it.

Safeguard is fine to use on the tapes you are seeing. Someone on the list will give you the dosage for the kind you have, it's like 3 to 5 times as much as the label says and for 3 days usually. But get Cydectin, the cattle pouron, use it on him and your does before you breed them...1cc per 22 pounds and give it orally. Try to keep the goats out of their pens for 12 hours after worming so the eggs they poop out will not just reinfest their pens and pastures. Vicki


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks for the info. 

Believe me, I read the forum, haha a little too much. What do you mean by arrest worms? How can a wormer do any good if it doesn't get rid of adult worms? I have a microscope, just need the little vials to start doing my own fecals. 

I've not been using an herbal wormer, just herbs to keep him from getting sick from stress. 

Anyone know if horses can infected with this same worm? His quarantine pen is in the middle of the horse pasture, and it will be taken down after it's done being used. Wondering if the horses will get this afterwards.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Believe me, I read the forum, haha a little too much. What do you mean by arrest worms? How can a wormer do any good if it doesn't get rid of adult worms?
.........................

Mother worms who are evacuated out into your pasture from worming would never allow their baby larve (hatched eggs) to be killed, so they arrest them....literally put them to sleep to come alive when they know it's a more hospitipal time than right now. Like when an animal is stressed from moving, birth hormones the day a doe kids, frieght like storms and dog attacks.

Yes some worms are killed, but no where near all or goats wouldn't just reinfest themselves when eating short grass or grain or hay that has been stepped in.

Horses and cattle are wonderful worm vacume cleaners for pastures, the worms left in this pen will be rendered inert in the system of the horse, not hurt the horse or goats anymore. Vicki


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

> Horses and cattle are wonderful worm vacume cleaners for pastures, the worms left in this pen will be rendered inert in the system of the horse, not hurt the horse or goats anymore. Vicki


Now that's what I wanted to hear. 

I'm still wondering what kind of worms they are. I was thinking tape (and I read they are the only kind you will see in goat poop) but they just don't look like it to me. I helped out at a vet clinic when I was a teenager and saw crawling tape segments on a dogs behind (poor guy was out of it, otherwise would have been SO embarassed) and they were much bigger, like an inch long and 1/4 inch wide. Same with one I saw on my grandma's cats behind. Are goat tape worms just different? They don't seem like segments, seem kinda rounded on the ends.. but they are small, and not at all rubbery or stiff, very squishy and their shape easily altered. They are 1/4 to 1/3 inch long, maybe a millimeter wide. All not moving.


----------



## LMonty (Oct 25, 2007)

is it tapeworm eggs?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Since the only worms goats get that you can see with the naked eye are tapes...or pin worms which would not be in the poop but around the butt...yep they are tapes. Vicki


----------



## Nancy (Oct 25, 2007)

Does sound like tapes. The safeguard will work here. I would worm him again. If you can't get the cydectin you could use the quest which is the same but much stronger. The ivercare works good for all of ours except one that we have to use the quest on.


----------

